# bubbles all over Rasbora



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

Just added a few rasboras to my planted tank and they all got bubbles all over their body. Some more than other, they seem okay otherwise. Need to worry, is it normal?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Bubbles? 

Do they look like white spots all over? Because that would be ich.


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

No no it is not Ich. They were healthy at the LFS. Its bubbles


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I've never seen bubbles on a fish. It is possible, if they were swimming around near the filter outtake or another source of them. If they actually are bubbles, they shouldn't stay on the fish long though. If they're still there now, they're probably not actually bubbles.

There is a possibility it's some sort of parasite, despite them looking healthy at the store. One can never really tell, which is why a lot of people quarantine for 2+ weeks.

If they're still there, the best thing to do is try and get a photo.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I've seen this before, during/after a waterchange. Were you water changing when you added the fish.


----------

